

Ask HN: Going to Startup School After-Party and want a free dinner? - nopassrecover

Hey,<p>I'm Matt, an Aussie flying over for Startup School 2012 who unfortunately missed a ticket to the After-Party (timezone difference).<p>I'm obviously pretty keen to go and catch up with everyone after, so if you have a ticket and haven't allocated your "+1" I'd love to shout you a meal for it - your choice where (anywhere in SF/bay area) and when as long as the cost is somewhat sane :-)<p>Includes free conversation (I'm working on a travel idea, and am interested in tech, startups, philosophy etc).<p>If you're interested (or just want to say hi) please get in touch at matt@mattmitchell.com.au
======
nopassrecover
And I have a ticket. I love awesome people.

~~~
tonster
How'd you come across one? I am also attending startup school and am
interested in going to the afterparty.

